# Discovery Toys Travel Tracks



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Howdy Boys! Does anybody know what this is? It is a Discovery Toys Travel Tracks. My mom volunteers at a resale shop and picked them up for me. There are three boxes but only one came with a car. The car runs on a triple A battery. I don't have that size so I don't know if it works. I have no idea what they're worth. It's got pretty heavy thick plastic puzzle piece type tracks and the car has a little wheel in the center that runs in the slot. The boxes are a little worn but not too bad of shape.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Well after 70 views and not a peep, I decided to keep the Fire Truck for emergency purposes and chuck the old track.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Doh' I had no Idea what it was about... my son has this set... ahh well


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I still have it if you want it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It don't take up that much space Dave. I would hang on to it, or scope out the bay before dumping it. Any date on the box? It's got to be fairly old if the warning is in American and French and not Spanish.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

My mom picked two of these up at the FleaMarket in Mesa Arizona last winter for $5.00 (brand new in the box).


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

plymouth71 said:


> My mom picked two of these up at the FleaMarket in Mesa Arizona last winter for $5.00 (brand new in the box).


You can have these if the shipping isn't too much for ya.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Well, I guess these tracks aren't worth the cost of shipping. Oh well. We tried!


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*Yah, not worth the shipping.*

I saw these for sale a few years ago at a local mall. One of those temporary kiosks they set up for the holidays. They had a fairly large set up and it was kind of fun to watch ....for a minute or two. They usually had 3 or 4 cars running at the same time which made it visually appealing. I expect most of them that sold went to moms who's kids said "mommy! Mommy! I want THAT for Christmas!" Once they got them and found out you assemble the track and the cars go by themselves they probably got bored with them REAL quick.

JMHO.

Later The almost never buy stuff from the mall kiosks because once the holidays are gone so are they Rockinator


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

You are probably right. At least I have a Fire Truck out of it for all the crashes on my track!


----------

